# Question about LMIA



## fredde587 (Oct 5, 2014)

so after my previous employer gave up on me i gotta find a new one and im in a rush, i found another company that will do the LMIA process now my question is, can they do it? they are a small company with only 6 employees it will be in the low wage category and i read this but wasnt sure.

Low wage employers will be subject to a cap on the number of foreign workers they can employ, as companies with 10 or more employees are prohibited from hiring temporary foreign workers as more than 10% of their workforce.

so does this mean that the company is too small to hire me because i would make up more than 10%?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


fredde587 said:


> so after my previous employer gave up on me i gotta find a new one and im in a rush, i found another company that will do the LMIA process now my question is, can they do it? they are a small company with only 6 employees it will be in the low wage category and i read this but wasnt sure.
> 
> Low wage employers will be subject to a cap on the number of foreign workers they can employ, as companies with 10 or more employees are prohibited from hiring temporary foreign workers as more than 10% of their workforce.
> 
> so does this mean that the company is too small to hire me because i would make up more than 10%?


Are there only 6 employees altogether in this company? 

Regardless of that, if this is the first time the company has applied for a LMIA their cap is already limited to 10%.

Read the guidance: Hiring Temporary Foreign Workers for Lower-skilled Occupations | ESDC

Good luck.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## fredde587 (Oct 5, 2014)

so they cant hire me?


----------

